# Best tool you ever bought/used....



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

What is the best tool you ever bought or used? For me that is simple:

18 volt cordless impact gun with a set of impact sockets. This has saved my back reefing on bolts so many times I can't even start to count: changing a tire in the field, repairs in the field. I love it.

You?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Favorite so far? Milwaukee M12 greasegun.

Nice air compressor. Quality fittings and inflator (milton).

Those are a couple favorites, not to mention gas or diesel powered tools. (Or pto).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dang it moose, guess he didnt just say one......

Ima having a hard time just thinkin of one.....but I like the impact idea


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have the full selection of 18 volt tools, but the most used tool the last couple of years has been our diesel Polaris Ranger, I put at least twice as many hours a year on it as any of our tractors.

Fixing fence, replacing rusty fence wire, bringing calves up out of the woods or fields, moving the portable feed bunks, cutting tops out of the woods when it was too wet for anything else, cutting wild grape vines in the woods, spraying weeds, scouting fields, even have a 12 volt grass seeder that I've used on it in places that were too wet to walk.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Gonna sound kind of weird--a notepad/pen in my tractors.

Helps me remember how many bales off what field, when, etc., holes/spots that need fixings, to do's as I'm operating, telephone calls. and so on.

Second best--JD Gator (was going to say bottle of Scotch, but.....)

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Gonna sound kind of weird--a notepad/pen in my tractors.
> 
> Helps me remember how many bales off what field, when, etc., holes/spots that need fixings, to do's as I'm operating, telephone calls. and so on.
> 
> ...


Need to start buying american made. What's wrong with bourbon?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd have to say my cell phone. I know it's a borderline call as to whether it's a "tool" or not, but it's been an amazing tool for staying in contact with customers, suppliers, service, helpers and weather apps are great too.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Need to start buying american made. What's wrong with bourbon?


Not at thing--I like them all!

Ralph

An Equal Opportunity Drinker


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't know what you would consider it a tool or not but I have got to go with Case pocket knife never is a day that I don't use it for something.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a Snap-On rachet screw driver that is absolutely great. I hate any other screw driver. I was given it in college by a friend that worked at a hardware store (not sure how he got it). I wish I had more then one, but at $80 a pop I don't really want to buy more. I lost it once for a month and bought a "replacement" at Lowes. Wasn't even close in quality. Quick edit. Looked up price on Snap-On screw driver. Now $147........

I like my pocket knives, but I only need them it seems when I forget to have one.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

With all of the rain, my favorite has been my bottle opener....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JLP said:


> With all of the rain, my favorite has been my bottle opener....


What kind? I have noticed I am down to either ones on knives/multitools, or my can opener. Think I need to add a quality bottle opener to a couple of keychains.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Something like so:
https://www.google.com/search?q=gopher%20keychain%20bottle%20opener&client=ms-android-verizon&espv=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sboxchip=Images&sa=X&ei=r9udVcvZAYy4ogTvlri4Bg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=640&bih=279


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not the best tool ever but my little 120v mig welder has paid for itself many times over fixing odd things in odd places. Welds stuff I would never have thought about welding with the stick welder.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wilton vise. 6". Paid a bit more than I wanted to but hope it'll last 30 years or till I croke. 3/8 corless impact is next in line.
All made possible through the neighbors paying me to save them money on winter repairs. So i guess the shop is highly rated by me, not so much the misses.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

A 4" Crescent Wrench, fits right down in the bottom of my pocket. My late Dad always carried one. It might a tie with my original Leatherman, my wife bought it for me about 20 years, it has it's well worn original sheath too, worn completely slick.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just another vote for the m12 greasegun - it's been riding in the tractor cab all season now, the big style battery has pumped 5 or 6 cartridges on the last charge with power still left.

My biggest complaint so far is for lefties, the greasy side with the tip holder is always against my pants if I don't think really carefully about it, right handers the clean side would be against your pants.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'll go with the Leatherman as well, I use it everyday for one thing or another.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Just another vote for the m12 greasegun - it's been riding in the tractor cab all season now, the big style battery has pumped 5 or 6 cartridges on the last charge with power still left.
> 
> My biggest complaint so far is for lefties, the greasy side with the tip holder is always against my pants if I don't think really carefully about it, right handers the clean side would be against your pants.


Clean side? I wish my grease guns had a clean side. They all feature dirty sides.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

4" Diamond Pliers , my aunt gave all the men in the family a pair about 35 years ago. I carry them every day. Saves you from breaking the pocket knife.


----------

